# Added a Tiger Oscar to my Piranha tank



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I added a 5-6"inch Tiger OScar to my recently purchaed 90 gallon aquarium with hopes of him being happy and working out. He is almost verticle at the moment swimming around. Ill let you knwo how it works out. Anyone here have an Oscar with there P's and have it work ?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I had 2 oscars in my cariba tank as dithers when I first got my pygos. The oscars got their assed kicked, but in the long run held their own. I was so impressed that I gave the oscars their own tank underneath the pygos, and it looks like their trying to breed.

~Will.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

your Oscars are gonna be FOOD to P's


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

yepp one day you will notice that the oscar is gone, or you will find a floating head at the surface


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Vampor said:


> yepp one day you will notice that the oscar is gone, or you will find a floating head at the surface


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

xenon had an oscar with his ps in a 55g (i think it was 55...) and it lasted until the oscar got old and died


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

they can co-exist but it more then likely they will become a near future meal..


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

are Oscars the best cichlid to put in with Red Belly piranha or should I trade him for a Green Terror that is the same price and put him in the 90 with the P's ? Whats good about an Oscar as appose to another Cichlids with Piranha ?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> are Oscars the best cichlid to put in with Red Belly piranha or should I trade him for a Green Terror that is the same price and put him in the 90 with the P's ? Whats good about an Oscar as appose to another Cichlids with Piranha ?


 oscars are a very mellow-temperamented cichlid--- other large cichlids tend to be aggressive and pick fights, which frequently results in either dead ps or dead cichlids over time


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > are Oscars the best cichlid to put in with Red Belly piranha or should I trade him for a Green Terror that is the same price and put him in the 90 with the P's ? Whats good about an Oscar as appose to another Cichlids with Piranha ?
> ...


 what are you trying to say ?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I got an Oscar in with 5 rps. He owns the tank and punks out the p's all the time. It can work I guess it just all depends on the fish.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

we get this question aloot but everyone seems to think thye can get it to work listen....

PIRANHA + OTHER FISH IN HIS TANK = FOOD EVENTUALLY PERIOD!!!!!!! IT MAY WORK IT MAY NOT BUT THIS IS MORE TRUE THAN NOT


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Shred Revolution said:
> ...


oscars don't pick fights and bully p's to the extent that other cichlids would-- hence, less chance of a fight, less chance of fish getting harassed/killed


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> we get this question aloot but everyone seems to think thye can get it to work listen....
> 
> PIRANHA + OTHER FISH IN HIS TANK = FOOD EVENTUALLY PERIOD!!!!!!! IT MAY WORK IT MAY NOT BUT THIS IS MORE TRUE THAN NOT


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

depending on your piranhas behavior determines the length of the lifespan your oscars will live there was oscar and he was part of the pack and if we kept adding more ps then he would have surely been gone but if we always kept the ones well fed the ps would leave him alone and he would swim around with them he was a soldier then I decided to put him in my tank a long time ago then got my lil ps then got rid of the oscars to the lfs


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > are Oscars the best cichlid to put in with Red Belly piranha or should I trade him for a Green Terror that is the same price and put him in the 90 with the P's ? Whats good about an Oscar as appose to another Cichlids with Piranha ?
> ...


 Yeah P45 hit in right on. I have REALLY experiment with other fish in my 135. My oscar is in great shape. Now i have tried Green terrors, Red Devils, Flowerhorns, and the most vicious africans. All of them died. The caribe cordon off about 1/2 the tanks and only let who they want pass, They agressive cichlids pushed it, and died. HOWEVER, my Oscar and my Jack Dempsey know better, they run hide and don't get bit. The jack is Flawless not a nip, And the oscar got attacked at the start but has now been in their for about 6 months. I also had one in a 55 with 4 reds and he was ok too. Basically P45 said it, you want a fish that knows their role, cause if they go after the piranha, game over....


----------



## res1bxh3 (May 21, 2003)

in a 40 gal i have 4 red bellies with an tiger oscar they are fine but when i first got the red bellies i had 5 the oscar ate one but now they are fine the oscar gets fin nipped every once in a while


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

PIRANHAS
+ CICHLIDS
= *PIRANHAS*


----------



## thuglife (Jul 6, 2003)

you think i should try a oscar with a 3 inch spilo in my 55?


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

thuglife said:


> you think i should try a oscar with a 3 inch spilo in my 55?


 try it.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

thuglife said:


> you think i should try a oscar with a 3 inch spilo in my 55?


 try to make sure the oscar is a good deal larger than the spilo, if u can..


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

HEH...ya never know, they spilo may be bullied by a big oscar, like they said before, it all depends on the fish. It depends wether ur spilo is badass. If it is, get a bigger oscar. If it is ok as long as it is fed, get an oscar the same size as it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hehehehe had too

just try it might live or wont but it will be cool as long as it last


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thuglife said:


> you think i should try a oscar with a 3 inch spilo in my 55?


I love the way this post follows my post which clearly stated that piranhas and cichlids dont mix well at all, now I'm gunna go a little further with this one because serrasalmus species also should not be mixed with other fish - even each other (apart from a couple of species like geryi)

now I will say it again

PIRANHAS
+ CICHLIDS
= PIRANHAS

Oh, and also an Oscar requres at least a 75gallon for life - so even your tank is too small


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

thuglife said:


> you think i should try a oscar with a 3 inch spilo in my 55?


 haha...i tried that. 10" oscar with a 5" spilo, the spilo couldnt resist the tempting fins of the oscar and bit the sh*t out of him almost immediately. Fin nippers like spilos are definetly not a good mix with any other fish.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: your oscar got eaten


----------

